# Blokowanie wejść na serwerze wirtualnym.

## Godhand

Witam,

mam linuxowy serwer wirtualny na home.pl

Z tego co widzę w statystykach często mam wejścia różnego rodzaju robotów z pewnych adresów typu

spider88.yandex.ru

lub ataki z okręślonym UserAgent np "Morfeus Strikes Again" itp. Przeróżne.

Czy znając nazwy tych UserAgent oraz adresy z których to coś włazi mogę to na tym serwerze wirtualnym jakoś zablokować?

Np dodając plik .htaccess pomoże?

Jeśli tak to co muszę wpisać żeby dodać reguły dla killku różnych adresów i UA?

Pomóżcie proszę.

----------

## SlashBeast

Home nie ma apache, wiec nie sadze by tam .htaccess smigalo. Pisz do nich [home], to nie ma nic wspolnego z gentoo.

----------

## Belliash

poczytaj o robots.txt

----------

## Jacekalex

Home parsuje .htaccess, i obsługuje składnię mod_rewrite.

Zmienne serwera www też są takie jak w Apachu.

A po za tym, zajrzałeś od helpa na home?   :Twisted Evil: 

Sznurki:

http://home.pl/dokumentacja/funkcjeserwera/htaccess

http://home.pl/dokumentacja/funkcjeserwera/htaccess/modrewrite

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

